

Ask HN: Is there a Tokyo Hacker News meetup coming soon? - hartbren_

I'll be in Tokyo in October and would love to join some folks for a get together. Ideally I would like to know the planned date so I can make some plans.<p>http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/ unfortunately doesn't have any details.<p>Any ideas?
======
nandemo
The meetup doesn't happen every month on a set date, so you should ask one of
the organizers directly: Jason Winder or Paul Oswald from Makeleaps. I won't
write their contact details here but you can probably find them.

------
jason_tko
Hi there - due to a bunch of reasons we haven't done one recently. We'll be
sending out an announcement soon.

~~~
hartbren_
Thanks for the quick response. I'll join the list at doorkeeper to make sure.

